# Nephew leaving for Iraq..3rd time



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

My Nephew Arthur is leaving for his 3rd tour in Iraq on Sunday. He will be in the s_ _ _ this time. He needs all of our prayers....


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for what your doing GOD BLESS prayers up.


----------



## Jeff B. (Aug 24, 2005)

Best wishes and prayers for him and your entire family. Come home safe!

Jeff B.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

In my prayers until he's safe on American soil again.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Arthur as he returns to war. Wrap him in your arms of love, surround him with your spirit. Be his protection and defense. Keep his heart turned to Jesus, the giver of life eternal. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please be with Arthur as he returns to war. Wrap him in your arms of love, surround him with your spirit. Be his protection and defense. Keep his heart turned to Jesus, the giver of life eternal. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


Amen


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Prayers*

Praying for a safe return trip.......


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Arthur, you have our prayers.
Thank you, Sir.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

He looks healthly and smart; be careful. I wish I knew you. I could tell you some shooting stories. I could pick a hair off a fly's *** in 40 yds. in fog..with a .50 Cal., N/S Take care Bro. CF?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

You have my prayers!! And many thanks!!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

*Nephew...*


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Prayer for all service men and women*

_Father, hold our soldiers in your_

_loving hands. Keep them from _

_spiritual and bodily harm._

_Place them under_

_the protective mantle _

_of our Blessed Mother Mary and_

_send St. Michael and the holy _

_angels before them in every danger. 

__Give them and their families _

_courage, strength and hope._

_In your mercy,_

_grant peace to all your _

_children in every nation on earth._



_We praise you and thank you_

_in Jesus' name. Amen._


----------

